# 2200BG during installation

## galactickid2

I am currently attempting to install gentoo (for the first time) on a gateway laptop with a 2200BG wireless adapter. The only way I can connect it to the network is through this card. The card is detected, and working; however when I attempt to scan for my wireless network, which I have confirmed to be working, I get "eth1  No scan results". The adapter works in ubuntu and windows XP which I am (going to be) tri-booting.

Thanks in advance for any sort of helpful advice.

----------

## Gusar

Sounds like the radio is off. Does the laptop have a hardware switch to turn wireless on/off? My old laptop has two actually, one is on Fn+F2, the other is a dedicated button above the keyboard. Flick the switch, wait about 5-10 seconds (that's important), then scan again.

----------

## galactickid2

Sadly that is not the problem as I have played with that quite a bit and it does not work with the wireless LED on or off.

----------

## galactickid2

I just came across this. I had seen similar instructions before, but they had not gone into detail about what the output meant. Mine toggles between 1 & 3, which means I need to disable the software killswitch. In my googling I found this a minute ago. I rebooted and was going to echo 0 into the rf_kill file, but it was already like that upon reboot. Seems to just be a bit of a random fluke. Thanks for your time.

----------

